# Is Raw food like Nature's Variety the best for your Golden?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Natures Variety is a good food and their raw is a complete diet but very expensive. There are many quality kibbles out there..... Innova, Fromms, Eagle Pack Holistic, Natures Variety to name a few that are meat based and free from fillers and artificial preservatives. There is also a dehydrated raw called The Honest Kitchen which is a human quality diet, but, there again, quite expensive. Many food choices are out there that are of quality. Much depends on what your dog does well on. I'm on the wrong computer to list some sites that have good articles that will teach you what to look for in a food. Perhaps some of the others will chime in with them.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree with penny & maggies mom....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are some sites which may be helpful in learning about what constitutes a good food and what to look for ( and what to avoid). 
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/

http://www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

My Golden does way better on a raw diet and home made than she does on kibble. Diet seems to be very individual and each dog does better on different types of food. You need to experiment to find what works for your Golden.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The answer is NOT NECESSARILY. Feed what _your dog does best on. _
And be careful to note that sites like the dog food project site are not unbiased, and many of the foods have not been extensively tested.


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Dog food selection is a daunting task and can drive the concerned pet owner nuts trying to figure it all out. I've been on an odyssey for years and experimenting with many different foods and processes. I'm feeding a combination raw/holistic blend I'm making myself. What got me there is the rising cost of kibble and realizing I could feed my dogs a complete/balanced diet with "real" food for about the same cost as these premium holistic brands that are now closing in at $60.00 a bag.

But if raw or homemade is not for you...than these are the things to watch for - 

Always look at the ingredient panel that's before the fat source. Those 4-6 ingredients are the base of your food as they have to be listed by weight BEFORE cooking. If your first ingredient is fresh "meat or poultry" followed by grains and a "meal" at the end of those 6 ingredients, it can be a grain heavy kibble. All those lovely veggies and fruits sources are way down the ingredient list and while they look good, they don't comprise much of the formula. Stay away from split proteins and glutens as they act as a protein enhancer to "beef" up the protein levels of kibble while many were not sourced well and led to the recall problems of two years ago. Look for only whole grains, not protein concentrates or glutens.

Hope that helps!


----------



## msc (Nov 3, 2008)

I can relate to rising premium costs ..$60.

What does your homemade food contain?
Thought about making myself but this seems overwhelming

thx.

msc


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

After much experimentation and research...this is where I am today (who knows where tomorrow-lol)

I have 4 Goldens - they get turkey necks and my mix in the morning and for dinner. Necks first, then the mix.

Mix consists of Oma's Pride raw mix (10lbs), (a mix of muscle meat, organ meat, bone (80% meat/20% veggies) and a mix I make of yogurt, oatmeal, eggs, blueberries, broccoli, carrots, apples, olive oil, pumpkin. Combine together and it almost lasts a week. A weeks worth of necks, raw mix and my ingredients is averaging about $60 or so a week.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

My two LOVE *Nature's Variety* & *Primal's* raw patties & bones!! YUM!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Have any of you used soujourner farms Europa? It's made of air-dried veggies such as sweet potato, carrots, apple, cereley etc and is supposed to be mixed with an equal volume of fresh meat.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

agoldenliferanch said:


> After much experimentation and research...this is where I am today (who knows where tomorrow-lol)
> 
> I have 4 Goldens - they get turkey necks and my mix in the morning and for dinner. Necks first, then the mix.
> 
> Mix consists of Oma's Pride raw mix (10lbs), (a mix of muscle meat, organ meat, bone (80% meat/20% veggies) and a mix I make of yogurt, oatmeal, eggs, blueberries, broccoli, carrots, apples, olive oil, pumpkin. Combine together and it almost lasts a week. A weeks worth of necks, raw mix and my ingredients is averaging about $60 or so a week.


That looks really good.  Do you provide any type of multivitamin/mineral supplement as well?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

It's expensive but easy to feed. If you were to feed a variety of the products (not just chicken and/or beef), and your dog did ok with it then it wouldn't be too bad. My three get raw and I make it myself, one needs more fats and veggies in his diet, one needs some grains, one won't eat strait fish, so I mix the patty with sweet potatoes. They also get different supplements according to their needs. You couldn't do that with an 'all in one' patty like those. Also it has flax in it, some dogs have allergies to all grains. For my old golden for example, she would have some issues with the fruits and flax in the food during the summer when her ears can act up (I make a point of not feeding grains or fruits to her as much in the summer. 

Lana


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

K9 Passion said:


> That looks really good.  Do you provide any type of multivitamin/mineral supplement as well?


Yes, I use a multivitamin, glucosamine tabs as well as fish oil daily. I use olive oil as the fat source


----------

